# Well it's chatty kathy here -- aka Geri -- chat anyone???



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

If anybody wants to come play, join me in the chat room. I'll hang out there for awhile. It's just after 7 eastern standard time.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I dont remember how to get into the chat


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Sorry, we were having a chat and my computer just decided to shut down.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

irnfit said:


> Sorry, we were having a chat and my computer just decided to shut down.


And I thought it was something I said.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm ready to chat :boink:


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Hey geri please come into chat


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I finally found how to chat but it was too late no one was their. So I had fun pushing buttons I like the smile faces in the chat area and I do not know what else I pushed . If I get their when someone else is their I am a very bad speller and slow typer


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

I am in there now if you want to come in


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Sorry. I didn't see it, I was doing some work online and wasn't here.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

no worries


----------

